# string algae?



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

i had a tank with a string algae problem and we recently moved it to a friends house,

i was just curios as to how to controll/ kill it

we havent seen it come back as we cleaned all the plants, gravel and the tank and changed the water, its been good so far

but i was looking for tips (for me and my buddy) how to prevent the algae?

*whether it be larger water changes, r/o water just let me know!!
*
by the way there both 75 gallons i do weekly water changes of about 10 gallons a week.... aged tap water wwith a little conditioner.

_*AND i have co2 and my buddy doesnt.. although we both have great lighting!!

all help is greatly appreciated*_


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

100% RO water fixed it for me. 

As soon as I did 50/50 tap it came back. Manual removal and 100% RO fixed and prevented for me


----------



## bigfish (Jun 10, 2011)

I did a lot of reading and it seems that shrimps like Amano and black mollies are great for controlling them


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

